# Skyline experts, need help!!!



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey. I was wondering if you guys who know anything about skylines can take a look at this 96 skyline, see what it looks like it needs, it runs and drives, has 41k miles on it. 

What is it worth? i know in like japan, they're like 4-5k USD, and then a bunch to import it over here. How much you guys think that car could be sold for?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

also, after the 48 hour period, can a mod/admin please move this to the skyline forum?

thanks


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

It's a GTR. RB26DETT engine. Don't know how much they are worth in the states,(probably a lot after Motorex have seen to it) but I do know that it looks like it is in need of some TLC and a replacement spoiler...

Also, with the exception of exhaust and stereo, the car looks completely stock.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

You can't get Skylines in the States!
You'd have to go to Japan, and have one imported here.

Or you'd have to get one imported from a company...like motex does this thing! But they charge around 90gs for importing & street legality too.

Second they would never pass the emmissions here.!!! So don't even think about owning a skyline here. 

Third!! You better make sure you have lots and lots of money, for protection wherever you are. I'm sooo sure it'll be stolen the next day!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

UNISH25, just curious - playing with this guy or are you suffering from a terminal case of bullshititis?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Strip it for bits and put the bits into a VL Commie......


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

scourge said:


> *UNISH25, just curious - playing with this guy or are you suffering from a terminal case of bullshititis? *


:thumbup: :banana:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

Well. I think this car has already gone through the conversions and stuff because it's at an insurance auction, it was a theft recovery vehicle. So i was just wondering how much i should pay for it, and how much it would sell for. 

It does look like it needs some TLC, the auction says the unit runs/drivers ok, so no need to worry about that. But i'd need to buy new hood/trunk/spoiler. Approximately how much would that cost? And where would i be able to obtain that stuff from? (Nissan dealership?)

Thanks


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*somehow i knew Nizmodore was going to say that...* 

by the way, $90K is for the R34... that looks like a R33, IMO, much prettier... 

you would have major problems (like UNISH25 said) getting it to pass legalization... you would probably still have to go through motorex to have it street legalized... plus they could tell you about the parts costs...  ...don't get them straight from the dealership (as if you could), too expensive!

don't pay more than $12,000 - 15,000... (maybe 1.3million yen) for a car in that condition... *even if it runs well* you can get fresh looking GTRs for 1.8mil yen. If you can import it and legalize it through motorex (after repairs), you could plan on selling it for maybe 50-60,000$ (i have no idea, honestly... better check motorex's own quotations on their website...)

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

alright cool. I think im gonna put an online bid for it just for kicks. who knows? Maybe i'll end up with it. for 5k, it's not much> But you guys keep saying that i have to get it legalized and shit? Why so? What if it's already been legalized? I say this because it's at an insurance auction in the U.S. and was theft recovered, so that must mean it was probably stolen from an owner here in the states who prolly already had the car legalized.

Also, i think the Speedo is still in KM, when it's legalized, for example by Motorex, do they convert the speedo to Miles? Is that how all you guys can tell it hasn't been legalized?

Thanks for all the help, appreciate it


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh... if it's stateside already... you might have to pay more... maybe it IS legalized... if it is, expect steep competition in the bidding!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

hehe alright thanks for the input.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

@ Niky, you know me too well man.....  How would people react if I had a Strait R33 GTR wreck in the backyard that I didnt use? LOL hehehehheh


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

scourge said:


> *UNISH25, just curious - playing with this guy or are you suffering from a terminal case of bullshititis? *



No I am not playing with this guy...what I say is the truth. What is bullshit about it? Motex(LOL I meant motorex)!!! imports these things from japan
and legalizes them.

If you have a skyline, then you better have top security guarding that shit!!! Well..I Live in L.I, New York so maybe thats why..lol. Too used to dorming in brooklyn, n.y. Come on, would you own a diablo and park it in the middle of downtown Chinatown?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

looking at the pictures it appears that it has not been legalized by motorex. there is no vin tag on the left side A piller and you stated that the speedo still reads in km's.

i would only buy it for parts. trying to register it would be a bitch or very expensive to go through motorex.

my guess is that this is a container car that got stolen and was recovered by the police and sent to auction. if it was a legal car the cops and insurance would know who owned it. if you owned it and it got stolen, wouldn't you want it back? i know if it happened to me i wouldn't just say 'total it' and take the check from the insurance. especially since there is no apparent damage other than the lack of rear wing.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Skylines are like unicorns here in USA!!!!!!

Unicorn=fabled beast, pure white in color, having the head and legs of a horse and a long, twisted horn set in the middle of its forehead. Symbolic of holiness and chastity...

That car looks white to me...and I think I see an RB26 engine sticking out of its engine bay which is the fabled horn of the creature!!!! LOL!

If you saw one...wouldn't you want to try and capture it???!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i'm sentra driver,... i.e.: i collect pokemon. 

Good point about that gauge cluster... but theft recovery means there was a loss claim, doesn't it? I can't believe the original owner doesn't still want it, unless he's used the insurance money to buy and legalize another one...

At least it's over there already... problem is, someone at the auction might just as well outbid you for that baby. 

@ Nizmo-stein... i KNOW you do.... right beside your gutted R34 and assorted Commodore bits...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

> *No I am not playing with this guy...what I say is the truth. What is bullshit about it? Motex(LOL I meant motorex)!!! imports these things from japan and legalizes them.*




Thats not what you said.




UNISH25 said:


> *You can't get Skylines in the States!
> You'd have to go to Japan, and have one imported here.*




Actually you can. You can buy one from someone who has already brought theirs here. Hopefully, the car has been legalized. You can also buy from MotoRex or RBmotoring. You don't need to go to Japan and get the car imported. You can let someone else do that.



> *Or you'd have to get one imported from a company...like motex does this thing! But they charge around 90gs for importing & street legality too.*




$90,000 just for legalizing an R33GTR. Have you ever seen their website? Its not even close to that amount. You can buy an R33GTR from their collection for around $40,000USD. And R32 can be had for under $30,000USD.



> *Second they would never pass the emmissions here.!!! So don't even think about owning a skyline here.*




Skylines can be made 50 state legal. In fact, a member at FA lives in New York City and has a GTR33.



> *Third!! You better make sure you have lots and lots of money, for protection wherever you are. I'm sooo sure it'll be stolen the next day! *


There have not been any credible reports of stolen GTRs in the USA. They are too "hot" as it is and having one reported stolen will show up very quickly. Its not like an Accord where you can take it to a chop shop and dispose of it all in a day. You steal a Skyline and then want to drive it, sell it, or even part it out, there are so few in the USA as it is, this will send up red flags instantly if its been stolen.

Pepsiguru feels his is safe in New York City, so I don't think its that bad.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I have to make a public retraction. I just went to their website and saw that they have a silver R33 for $80,000. I don't recall the R33 EVER being that expensive. But, I do know that from time to time on EBAY, legalized R33GTRs never went that high. In fact, the last few R32GTRs on Ebay that were MotoRex legal went in the low $20,000 range.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *I have to make a public retraction. I just went to their website and saw that they have a silver R33 for $80,000. I don't recall the R33 EVER being that expensive.*


That's a modified GT-R. If you click on the pics you can see it has a single turbo conversion done to it and who knows what else. Because of all the mods, I know I wouldn't even discuss about selling my car for under $50k.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

$50k? I'd think it must be modified like a mofo! I can't see $80,000USD for an R33 no matter how much it was modified. THe R32 just looks so much better anyway.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *
> Or you'd have to get one imported from a company...like motex does this thing! But they charge around 90gs for importing & street legality too.
> 
> Second they would never pass the emmissions here.!!! So don't even think about owning a skyline here.
> ...



Please explain to me how I am wrong with these statements???????



> You can't get Skylines in the States! You'd have to go to Japan, and have one imported here.


You can't get skylines in the states! Tell me which dealer in the USA sells skylines? And don't tell me motorex! 
You'd have to go to japan and have one imported here!
Heres a quote from the motorex site!
"How long will it take to get a GT-R from when I order it ?"
"Shipping from Japan will take approximately 3-4 weeks"

!!!!!!!!OR!!!!!!!!(yes I used an "or" statement)



> you'd have to get one imported from a company...like motex does this thing! But they charge around 90gs for importing & street legality too.


Direct from motorex site
1990 R32 Skyline(most likely used)
Cheapest skyline=18k

R34 Skyline
Most expensive=95k




> Second they would never pass the emmissions here.!!! So don't even think about owning a skyline here.


Quote from the motorex site again:
"What modifications do you perform in order for the GT-R to meet US regulations ?"
"Some of the basic items that are changed are things such as US emissions, speedometer , crash structure , lighting , US VIN , warning , and information labels."

"How long will it take to get a GT-R from when I order it ?"
"Once the vehicle arrives in the United States, it will take approximately 2 weeks to clear customs. The vehicle gets the EPA modifications then it goes to the emissions lab for testing."




> Third!! You better make sure you have lots and lots of money, for protection wherever you are. I'm sooo sure it'll be stolen the next day!


Ok maybe on this one I was exxagerating a little bit overboard. But hell...I would defenitly take care of my skyline and look after it very carefully(If I had one). I don't think I would ever take that car out of my site! I would always park that thing in my garage as well! Can't trust anyone nowadays! LOL!

I wrote this up in a flash and never double check my words.
Maybe I should've explained everything a little better, that way everyone could've understood what I was saying. So sorry to all, if I gave out any wrong info!!!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by UNISH25
> Third!! You better make sure you have lots and lots of money, for protection wherever you are. I'm sooo sure it'll be stolen the next day!





> Originally posted by scourge
> There have not been any credible reports of stolen GTRs in the USA. They are too "hot" as it is and having one reported stolen will show up very quickly. Its not like an Accord where you can take it to a chop shop and dispose of it all in a day. You steal a Skyline and then want to drive it, sell it, or even part it out, there are so few in the USA as it is, this will send up red flags instantly if its been stolen.


Are you so sure about that scourge? Maybe pepsiguru should redo his thinking? Come on...don't tell me you wouldn't pay good money for an Rb26 Engine off ebay? LOL!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=2422996747

This is the internet era! Nowadays crooks do their dirty work through the net! LOL! J/k!


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *Please explain to me how I am wrong with these statements???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well you are giving wrong info again. The prices you quoted for the cars themselves already include the legalization process from Motorex! The additional costs that you have added(ie: the 16k and the 25k) are for people that already have a skyline overseas that would want to have motorex legalize them for the us. So technicly the cheapest you could get a fully legal skyline from motorex for is 18k for a GT-S, or 30k for a GT-R!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

SilverBallSpecV said:


> *Well you are giving wrong info again. The prices you quoted for the cars themselves already include the legalization process from Motorex! The additional costs that you have added(ie: the 16k and the 25k) are for people that already have a skyline overseas that would want to have motorex legalize them for the us. So technicly the cheapest you could get a fully legal skyline from motorex for is 18k for a GT-S, or 30k for a GT-R! *


Yeah you probably right. Motorex didn't say on the website that the price stated is with legalization. So I figured that the legalization process was another fee or something!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *$50k? I'd think it must be modified like a mofo! I can't see $80,000USD for an R33 no matter how much it was modified. THe R32 just looks so much better anyway. *


Mods cost a lot of money when you start doing things the right way. Small things add up quite fast. The thing is if I was trying to sell my car, I wouldn't expect to get my money back but if someone would come to me and wanted to buy my car then I would, and also charge for the labour. There is a lot or R&D on the car which isn't even included in the $50k...


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

UNISH25: No problem! I see how the mistake could be made. Its all good!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I wonder if Sean has chosen to look into the idea I presented to him. I have been shopping for GTRs (R32 of course!) in Tokyo because I am doing my damdest to move to Yokohama. Clean fairly original R32 GTRs are now dropping under $10,000USD. I'd be happy with a fairly stock R32 for awhile. Gunmetal grey and I'd take it to signal later. If I have to leave my Skyline over here, then thats what I'll do. I'll just leave it at our house in Matsuyama. But, I'd prefer to be able to open one up on an American road sometime.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

SilverBallSpecV said:


> *UNISH25: No problem! I see how the mistake could be made. Its all good!  *


Thanks man! At least someone cares!


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

*Stupid negativity.....*



UNISH25 said:


> *You can't get Skylines in the States!
> You'd have to go to Japan, and have one imported here.
> 
> Or you'd have to get one imported from a company...like motex does this thing! But they charge around 90gs for importing & street legality too.
> ...


Just out of curiousity, can you get any more negative? A R33 GTR legal stateside is going between 30-45 K. To get one from MOTOREX, it's more like 65 K, but they do ALL THE WORK. And A SKYLINE WILL PASS EMISSIONS!! NOt everywhere, but It will.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Stupid negativity.....*



94-6-vision said:


> *Just out of curiousity, can you get any more negative? A R33 GTR legal stateside is going between 30-45 K. To get one from MOTOREX, it's more like 65 K, but they do ALL THE WORK. And A SKYLINE WILL PASS EMISSIONS!! NOt everywhere, but It will. *


LOL! Someone should've read the whole thread! 

Emissions is also one of the things changed my motorex to meet US legal limites!(Thats from their website! I really don't know if their bullshitting or not so they can con us out of money or what not!)
Thats what motorex says! So I blame them for my stupidity! Sorry!


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Stupid negativity.....*



UNISH25 said:


> *LOL! Someone should've read the whole thread!
> 
> Emissions is also one of the things changed my motorex to meet US legal limites!(Thats from their website! I really don't know if their bullshitting or not so they can con us out of money or what not!)
> Thats what motorex says! So I blame them for my stupidity! Sorry! *


Hey dude, I was just putting in my .02. Motorex changes ALOT MORE than just emissions. Have you tried to buy a Skyline that was already legal stateside? I have. 44K for a R33 GTR with 96K km on her. Beautiful automobile. And as for it ALWAYS passing emissions, nothing has that guarentee. Hence my statement of 'Maybe not EVERYWHERE, but most places' stands. PA and WV have less strict emissions than CA. OH yeah, proof read next time so the rest of us that know what's going on can understand what the hell you're saying.


----------



## MaGTS-T (Feb 21, 2004)

U KNO MOTOREX IS NOT THA ONLY COMPANY THAT IMPORTS ND LEGALIZE SKYLINES, THERE'S ANOTHA ONE(THEY JUS GOT APPROVED). HOLLA BAK [email protected] :fluffy:


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

MaGTS-T said:


> U KNO MOTOREX IS NOT THA ONLY COMPANY THAT IMPORTS ND LEGALIZE SKYLINES, THERE'S ANOTHA ONE(THEY JUS GOT APPROVED). HOLLA BAK [email protected] :fluffy:


And the point to your post with absolutly zero information is? :lame:


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

If ANYONE jsut got approved to legalize Skylines, no one would have to "holla back" to your ghetto. It would be common knowlege to the world in a matter of hours. This is a negative of being online at loosely regualted car boards. Too many punks ass kids and fuktards talking stupid shit.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

scourge said:


> If ANYONE jsut got approved to legalize Skylines, no one would have to "holla back" to your ghetto. It would be common knowlege to the world in a matter of hours. This is a negative of being online at loosely regualted car boards. Too many punks ass kids and fuktards talking stupid shit.


actually, scourge you and i both know there's a long list of companies approved to "do" skylines (RI list), the problem is that none of them have ever successfully complied one other than Motorex. This statement is 100% true as of last week. Read that and wheep everyone, I have spoken with NHTSA and the only company ever to successfully comply a Skyline is Motorex. Period the end.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

MaGTS-T said:


> U KNO MOTOREX IS NOT THA ONLY COMPANY THAT IMPORTS ND LEGALIZE SKYLINES, THERE'S ANOTHA ONE(THEY JUS GOT APPROVED). HOLLA BAK [email protected] :fluffy:



this is another example of how not to talk online....is it just me or does everyone that leaves out letters of small words piss you off? IT DOESN'T TAKE THAT MUCH MORE TO SPELL IT OUT! I mean christoff....AND not ND...YOU not U...KNOW not KNO. It makes you look like a real :dumbass: when you try to talk to people and you use ghettophonics!!!

PS...sorry about the BS post here.....but really...do you think this guy has a skyline? or any car at all?


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

To answer the original queston on this post....
If you can get the car here in the states, and be paient enough to wait and get the car legalized you can get 55K no problem maybe even more, even if it's beat up a little.......


.....by the way 1990 bnr32 is right...their are other comp's that can bring the cars in, like RB for instance, but every one has to go throgh MotoRex, for DOT . RB started doing their EPA stuff on their own, (just taking the cars to the same place MotoRex goes) but MotoRex is the only comp. that actaully had the cars R32-34 Crash tested.
that's what's keeping them in business....(trust me, b/c it's definentally not their customer service)....


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*You hit the nail on the head ....*



Paul2x said:


> To answer the original queston on this post....
> If you can get the car here in the states, and be paient enough to wait and get the car legalized you can get 55K no problem maybe even more, even if it's beat up a little.......
> 
> 
> ...


They have really crappy customer service, and i agree if it wasnt for the fact that they are the DOT gateway for emission standards for skylines then they would be closed. Not sure if they crash test and all that jazz(wouldnt think so)


----------

